# Detalles cosmeticos

## Burguito

Que tengo que hacer pa que funcionen los themes en gnome? solo me funcionan los themes de nautilus.

Otra cosilla, alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre theme, metatheme, y los GTK?

Grasias por la ayuda

Gentoo POWA!!!

----------

## rfgarcia

Los temas usados por GTK+ 1.x y GTK+ 2, que es el caso que te ocupa, se localizan en /usr/share/themes/nombre_del_tema. Todo esto independientemente que sean temas de Metacity, GTK, Sawfish, etc. Todo lo que debes hacer para usar los temas dependera de la version de Gnome que  uses. 

En Gnome 1.x, has de usar el centro de control, a la izquierda tienes el apartado Temas (correspondiente a GTK+ 1.x). En Gnome 2, en el menu Aplicaciones > Preferencias del escritorio > Tema. Si esto no te funciona, tu problema es otro. Si es asi, postealo para ver si podemos ayudarte.

----------

## Burguito

La verdad es que estoy mas liao que la pata de un romano como se suele decir.

Me parece que no comprendo la diferencia entre Window Manager y Desktop Environment. Leo mucho pero no me entero de na

En fins, yo lo que queria era poner el window border microGUI en Gnome 2 pero no hay manera. Me meto en Temas como me has dicho y le digo instalar y arrastro pero no sale el microGUI. Lo he hecho tambien descomprimiendo desde la consola en mi directorio ~/.themes y tampoco, luego probe creando un .sawfish/themes y descomprimiendo y tampoco.

No encuentro ningun sitio que diga claramente haz esto asin y asin y yata  :Crying or Very sad: 

Salu2 y gracias

----------

## rfgarcia

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece que no comprendo la diferencia entre Window Manager y Desktop Environment.

 

Veamos, un entorno de escritorio engloba un conjunto de aplicaciones necesarias para establecer un entorno de trabajo. Un gestor de ventanas se encarga de manejarlas (minimizar, cerrar, maximizar) asi como de su decoracion (barras de titulo, botones). el MicroGUI que quieres aplicar a tus ventanas es un tema de sawfish, que es un gestor de ventanas. No se si me explique suficientemente bien.

Para aplicar un tema a sawfish, tienes que lanzar la herramienta de configuracion de sawfish, que se incluye en el centro de control de Gnome, y lee los temas de sawfish que haya en /usr/share/themes/

Si hay mas cosas, sin aclarar, pregunta  :Smile: 

----------

## Burguito

Tu explicacion mas que clara es cristalina pero (siempre hay un pero  :Sad: ) hace que me surjan mas dudas  :Embarassed: 

Corrigeme si me equivoco plz, el gnome es el entorno de escritorio. Hasta aqui bien, y ahora por primera vez entiendo que el Metabox (creo que se llama asi) es el gestor de ventanas que tengo puesto (creo). El problema es que en todas partes he leido "vete al centro de control y ..." pero en mi centro de control no viene nada, es mas, no tengo centro de control de gnome  :Crying or Very sad:  solo tengo un sitio que pone Theme y dentro 2 pestanias que son Application y Window Border y he intentado instalar el microGUI en los 2 pero na d na. Donde esta mi centro de control? desde la linea de comando pongo gnomecc pero no esta

Otra pregunta, si tengo el Metabox como puedo saberlo? y como puedo poner el Sawfish? que ventajas tiene uno sobre el otro? (en realidad eran tres preguntas  :Laughing:  )

Muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## rfgarcia

Casi aciertas  :Smile:  Metabox es un tema de Metacity, tu actual gestor de ventanas. Y como pensaras, un tema de sawfish (MicroGUI) no es compatible con Metacity y viceversa. Ese es posiblemente tu problema, ya que no veo que haya algun port de MicroGUI a Metacity. Usa Sawfish para usar ese tema.

----------

## Burguito

Graciasssss, al final hemos llegado a la misma conclusion. He conseguido poner el sawfish y por consiguiente el microGUI, pero me he dao cuenta de que me pierdo cosas... por ejemplo, el applet del weather ya no me rula, con lo chulo que esta y tampoco tengo escritorios multiples  :Sad: 

Que ventajas tiene el sawfish sobre el Metacity pa que yo quiera quedarmelo?

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu tiempo  :Smile: 

----------

## rfgarcia

"Escritorios multiples" tienes siempre, el gestor de ventanas no influye en ello. Otra cosa es que por x motivos el applet te haya cascado y no puedas "switchear" visualmente entre ellos. ¿Ventajas sobre sawfish? A mi me parece mas ligero, y parece que va siendo el estandar de facto en las versiones 2.x, aunque puedas usar sawfish.

Cuidado con las versiones de Metacity que uses y los temas (los temas son incompatibles entre versiones 1.x y 2.x)

----------

